# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs 3D >  [Ogre3D] Dessiner des lignes en overlay

## DjDavOnline

Bonjour,

J'aimerai savoir si on peu dessiner des lignes 2D en Overlay (avoir un retour visuel en temps rel) dans ogre3D, j'ai vu que c'est possible d'crire du texte etc... mais juste une courbe en temps rel.

Pourquoi, parce je dois avec un retour visuel d'une interaction mme dans le "vide" (ou je ne peux interprter le geste dans l'espace 3D)

----------

